# Will Sheep Eat Stinging Nettle?



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been trimming the trees back around the fields and along the creek. I have generous amounts of poison sumac, brambles, grass, and stinging nettle. 

Should I use goats for this, or will the hair sheep clean it up?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My Icelandic Horses eat it Nettles. Doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Great! Maybe I'll run the horses along the creek first.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like goat terrain to me since they browse and love weeds, vines, shrub, tress, everything. They like to eat at different heights getting the stuff that grows anywhere.
Sheep graze, like the noses to the ground once they find a good area, stay more condensed, and like the pastures best, at least mine do!!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Neither my sheep or goats will eat it. The neighbor horse on the other hand will nibble on it.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My sheep and goats both eat them, I think maybe they need to be a bit hungry first. I let them out to clean up around the farm yard. Thanks Marc


----------



## Katey (Oct 1, 2007)

My goats and sheep ignored it until August last summer, and then all of a sudden it was GONE. Maybe they were waiting for it to get ripe?:shrug:


----------



## linda in se ny (Apr 14, 2005)

My sheep love it. They start eating it in the spring and will keep at it. When the stalks get thicker they only eat the leaves.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Nettles, thistle, poison ivy, sumac, roses, peas, carrots....my stock will eat most everything they come across sooner or later.


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

Cut some, Dry it, and make some tea. You can help your animals git rid of it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree, make tea out of it!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL! I couldn't drink that much tea! 

It never fails, when I'm using the chain saw to cut some of the millions of Mulberry trees along the creek, I brush up against stinging nettle with my hands or arms. 

I'd rather take my chances with the poison sumac.


----------

